# B.F. GOODRICH 175/50/13 WHITE WALLS



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ANYBODY REMEMBER THESE OR HAVE A SET OF 4 BY ANY CHANCE DONT HAVE TO HAVE THAT GOOD OF TREAD NEED THEM FOR A NON STREETABLE PROJECT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I think they have gone the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 1 2010, 01:19 AM~17661607
> *I think they have gone the way of the dinosaurs.
> *


Hoping someone might have a set in storage or somthing LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

??????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody??? they just have to be low pro file 13"s with white walls


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i can get brand new spanking hankook tires 155/80r13 for $50.00 a tire


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 6 2010, 11:37 PM~17713959
> *i can get brand new spanking hankook tires 155/80r13 for $50.00 a tire
> *


Thats great but i need 50 series not 80


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:44 PM~17713984
> *Thats great but i need 50 series not 80
> *


ok just making sure


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Got them,$200.00 shipped


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 7 2010, 02:12 AM~17714388
> *Got them,$200.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda tires is that??


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got them back last night,I'll check on them for u


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I BELIEVE I HAVE 3 USED 175-50-R13'S BLACKWALL... CALL ME IN CASE YOU ARE INTERESTED THEY ARE CENTENIAL AND SOME OTHER BRAND NOT SURE... I CAN GET YOU THE SPECS IF YOU ARE INTERESTED 641-844-7503


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

HERE'S THE LINK:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=535130&hl=


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

WoW I just made them white walls too :boink:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 9 2010, 11:43 AM~17738270
> *WoW I just made them white walls too  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what did you paint them whitewalls with??How long has it been and how they holding up?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2010, 04:04 AM~17746716
> *what did you paint them whitewalls with??How long has it been and how they holding up?
> *


I the shit off of that one on Ebay :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Today's Update pic's on my NEW 175/50r/13'' whit wall tires :0 




















wheels are NOW for sell $850.00 shipped


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 10 2010, 09:47 AM~17748569
> *Today's Update pic's on my NEW 175/50r/13'' whit wall tires  :0
> 
> 
> ...


$850.00 shipped or BEST offer!!


----------

